# Blinker Trouble



## Nikiski (Nov 25, 2004)

I'm having a strange problem with my driver side blinker. When I bought the car, the blinker wasn't working. I assumed it was just a burnt out bulb, but when I replaced the bulb, it still did not work. I was told that it might be a problem with the flasher unit. I haven't had the time/money to get it into BMW to get looked at, and now, some time later, the blinker has begun to work intermittently. Has anyone seen something like this before? Does this sound like a flasher unit problem? And if so is this something I could fix myself?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Try cleaning the inside of the bulb socket.


----------



## ShinyPenguin (Dec 11, 2004)

It could just be a loose wire somewhere along the circuit also. Most mechanics could probably do as good of a job fixing a problem like that as a BMW dealership could.


----------



## KP (Apr 16, 2002)

take out the bulb and you should see some residue from the turn signal bulb on the contact strip. Clean that out, and it should be fine.


----------

